# capacity of tank on water heater



## kjgospel (Jun 25, 2010)

I have a 2005 Pilgrim open road. I am trying to find out how big the tank capacity is on the water heater.
Does anyone know off hand?
Thanks 
Ken in Augusta ga.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 25, 2010)

Re: capacity of tank on water heater

hi Ken I would guess it is a 6 or 10 gallons tank. I have a 10 gallon in my MH :laugh:


----------



## Kirk (Jun 30, 2010)

Re: capacity of tank on water heater

Hollis is right. If you look at the data plate on the inside of the water heater, you will find that information.


----------

